# ubuntu per ndiswrapper wlan



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich habe eine Siemens gigaset Pc Card 54 die ich gerade versuche zu installieren 
allerdings leuchtet die lampe nicht kaputt ist sie nicht unter Wndows leuchtet sie 
ndiswrapper -l sagt hardware present driver present also beides ok nach modprobe leuchtet sie auch nicht total komisch er sagt zwar sie geht erkennt sie anscheinnd aber warum leuchtet die lampe nicht? ins inet komm ich auch nicht den router kann ich auch nicht anpingen


----------



## steff aka sId (11. Juni 2005)

Hast du nach modprobe ifup wlan0 (oder halt das entsprechende Modul)  gemacht? Allerdings sollte die Lampe auch ohne das leuchten. Wobei ich auch schon bei meinem Travelmate von manchen Leuten ähnliche Probleme Gehört hab. Kann glaub ich daran liegen wenn die Lampe per Software nicht per Hardware angesteuert wird. Ist aber nur so eine Vermutung. 
Mit ifconfig kannst du schaun welche Netzwerk Module geladen und konfiguiert sind. mit iwconfig kannst du gucken welches Modul deine Wlan karte ist wenn da überall steht noch wireless extenions (oder sowas in der art) dann ist die Wlan karte noch net richtig installiert bzw. keinem Modul zu geordnet. Hoffe das bringt dich ein bisschen weiter.
Gruß Steff
P.s. iwconfig, ifconfig in der Console versteht sich *g*


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

ja bei iwconfig zeigt er mir mein wlan an es ist auch wlan0 ich werde es jetzt mal mit ifupprobieren was bewirkt dieser befehl also wie gesagt es hat alles den anschein das er es erkannt hat nur lämpchen leuchtet nicht und laufen tut sie bis jetzt natürlich auch noch nicht


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Wie gesagt iwconfig zeigt eine wireless extension an unter wlan 0 stimm eigentlich auch soweit natürlich nicht konfiguriert allerdings fällt mir auf das power management auf off gestellt ist falls das vielleicht was zu bedeuen hat  ifup wlan prüft auf sone 255.255 usw adresse über den port 67 allerings gibt ifup no DHCPOFFERS recieved no working leases in persistent database - sleeping zurück also das power management macht mir zu schaffen aber ich weiss ja auch nicht wie ich es ändern könnte  ich bin so hilfslos


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Desweiteren hängt er beim booten sehr lange am laden von den ndiswrapper treibern loadndisdriver :main(462) version 1.0rc2 sarted sagt er da also eigentlich z lang fürn kleinen treiber denke ich


----------

